# The Day of Reckoning



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Centrillian watched the comet AX-12FL pass by the battlebarge and sighed. It was his 17th year aboard this fleet, with no action, and he was getting bored of cleaning his bolter and conducting drill.

"Sir, initiation rites?"
"yes I know Trall, same time, every day" replied Sergeant Centrillian to Weaponry Sergeant Trall. "I just wish we could put them to use dammit!"
"as do i sir" Trall replied as he turned and left the brig.
Centrillian left the brig and headed to the armour, where he received his power sword and plasma pistol with the mechanicum's blessing.


Gabriel was sitting in the Control Deck of the _Redemption_ watching the many control feeds on the large projection screen in front of him, with tech adepts scuttling to and fro.

"Master, there is an incomming signal from AX-164-HU-A"
"load up on 4" replied Chapter Master Gabiel of the Sons of Gabriel.

The feed was loaded up on screen 4 of the control deck.
The message crackled with white noise and bad feed.
"This is Tayth Rexon of the Blood Mongers, we are being overrun, and are in dire need of assistance, co-ordinates included"
The screen went black.
"Hmmm, how far to that location?" asked Gabriel
"582 m'lord" replied the servitor
"We have an inquisition, fire up the engines" shouted Gabriel as he walked through the control deck to his personal quarters, where he readied himself.

(This is a short excerpt from the story I am writing for VacantGhost, about our two chapters meeting)

For the rest of the story, and others, please visit: http://www.freewebs.com/magician847/ Thank you!


----------



## Kreach (Mar 25, 2009)

*Reply*

I look forward to more of the crass Tayth of the Blood Mongers :biggrin: A nice easy read. Will there be a background and history of each Chapter put on the website?


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

ahm, well there has been like two posts of my blood mongers chapter found in the homebrew fluff and some stories posted here in the original works section so im not going to repost a thread ill just put the details here.


----------



## Kreach (Mar 25, 2009)

*Reply*

Gah, i've not delved much further than 'Original Works' yet, thanks for letting me know where the rest is. Should have thought to look there really..eh.


----------

